# Training my Tiels



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I am training all my tiels to "Target", or "Stick" train, where they have to touch a given target, to get a treat. Peanut, whom I've been working on it the longest, has got it down pat, and an online friend is sending me a Cokatiel sized "Ring Toss" toy. I am SO excited to teach it to her! She seems to love learning new tricks.

The other birds get the point of it, but still need work, which I don't mind. It gives me AND them something to do. It's funny, cuz when I am trying to teach Bilbo (for example), Peanut comes rushing, and trying to touch the target stick! 

I use a training clicker, a coffee stir stick (for the target), and the birds! That's all you need..That, and time. Which I have PLENTY of! I really enjoy teaching them, even if SOMEONE *cough COOPER cough* doesn't keep the interest for as long as I'd like. But it's ok!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've seen clips on YouTube doing the same sort of things. Even a Cockatiel putting rings on a stick, it's amazing. It'd be so much fun too, I say kudos to you, because not only does it keep them from being bored, but it's something they'll be able to always do and show how smart they really are!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I should start doing that with my tiels


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

That's what I was talking about, Solace.. Where they have to put the rings on the post. It's gonna be tough teaching it, but I have VERY strong patience.

Raven--It's easy, if you start out at their pace. Start with an easy trick, like target, or the "turn around". Not too hard, but fun at the same time.

What can I say, I like a challenge! And showing off my birds!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! Thet're pretty smart birdie...I've got Baby on one hand and Ziggy on the other while I type this. That's a new trick they taught me...type with birdies on your hands/


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I started teaching Peanut to "Take a Bow". And because she Targets, she is doing the Bow GREAT! And is learning quick! She seems to enjoy training sessions, or what I call "Playtime". Yeah, it may be because she gets treats, but still, she enjoys it. I see it in her eyes.

So, seeing as within the next few days, my Ring Toss toy is going to be mailed to me, It may be easier to train then I thought, but ya never know! Here is a link to what the toy is gonna look like.

http://busybeaks.com/85103_shapes_toss.htm The one on the far right. Fun, right?


----------

